# Red Beans and Rice Recipe Please!? Like Zatarain's.



## sparkysarah

My husband and I are absolutely addicted to Zatarain's red beans and rice. I have purchased and started storing the red beans and rice part. Did anyone else love this and then start making their own? I really want it to taste as good as Zatarain's, that same flavor. I would love to get rid of the preservatives, etc. and make our own.

Thanks,

SARAH


----------



## CJ

LOL, I'm another addict, I posted this same request some months back.


----------



## sparkysarah

I like to slice up the sausage that looks like kielbasa and put it in. ADDICTIVE! 

Have you ever found anything that compared?

Zatarain's does have just the seasoning mix. If I can't find a comparable recipe I will probably get it. I will be able to make a lot more for basically the same price. If that isn't as good, it's back to the original.

There is no compromise when it comes to this....We love it. I'm sounding crazy.


----------



## CJ

No, I haven't found any recipes that taste like it. DOn't feel bad... we like it as much as you do it sounds like.


----------



## sparkysarah

Well, if nothing happens on here and I find an acceptable recipe...I will certainly post my find.


----------



## Jaclynne

We like it too, but our favorite is the Hoppin' John mix with peas. It's getting hard to find here. I wished I'd stocked it in my prep pantry.


----------



## RockyGlen

Our favorite is the Jambalaya....a bit spicy for the kids, but yum, yum, yum. It never even crossed my mind to look for a recipe, I just stock up on the mix when its on sale.


----------



## MarleneS

The following is the "best" -- from "Chef Paul Prudhomme's Louisiana Kitchen" -- owner/chef of K-Paul's in New Orleans

Red Bean and Rice with Ham Hocks and Andouille Smoked Sausage


Makes 6 servings

1 pound dry red kidney beans
Water to cover beans
6 large ham hocks (3-1/2 to 4 pounds)
16 cups water, in all
2-1/2 cups finely chopped celery
2 cups finely chopped onions
2 cups finely chopped green bell peppers
5 bay leaves
1-1/2 teaspoons garlic powder
1-1/2 teaspoons dried oregano leaves
1 teaspoon ground red pepper (preferably cayenne)
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 tablespoon Tabasco sauce (if you don't like heat - skip the tabasco)
1 pound andouille smoked sausage (preferred) or any other good pure smoked pork sausage such as Polish sausage (kielbasa), cut diagonally into 3/4 inch pieces
4-1/2 cups hot cooked rice.

Cover the beans with water 2" above beans. Let stand overnight. Drain just before using.

Place the ham hocks, 10 cups of the water, the celery, onions, bell peppers, bay leaves and seasonings in a 5-1/2 quart saucepan or large Dutch overn; stir well. Cover and bring to a boil over high heat. Reduce heat and simmer until meat is fork tender, about 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Remove ham hocks from pan and set aside.

Add the drained beans and 4 cups of the water to the pan; bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Add the remaining 2 cups water and simmer 30 minutes, stirring often. Stir in the andouille and continue simmering until the beans start to break up, about 35 minutes, scraping pan bottom fairly often. (If the beans start to scorch, do not stir. Immediately remove from heat and change to another pot without scraping any scorched beans into the mixture.) Add the ham hocks and cook and stir 10 minutes more. Serve immediately.

To serve, for each serving mound 3/4 cup rice in the middle of a large heated serving plate. Place a ham hock on one end of the plat and about 2 pieces of andouille on the other end. Spoon a generous 1-1/4 cups of the red beans around the rice


Enjoy 

Marlene


----------



## MarleneS

BTW -- I'll be happy to share all my Cajun recipes with anyone -- it's just Home cooking around my house.

I have to confess -- I've never actually eaten any of the pre-packaged mixes. Lots cheaper to start from scratch and probably taste better too.

Marlene


----------



## sparkysarah

Zatarain's is probably all I've had that is anywhere near Cajun. For as much as I like it I would love to try some other tried and true favorites.


----------



## JGex

Another:

Oh, and no Cajun I've ever known mixed the beans and rice until they were ready to serve. Zatarain's was the first ones I got like that.

This is from http://www.gumbopages.com/ but is slightly adjusted to how I was taught to cook my red beans.

The Best Ever Red Beans and Rice

* 1 pound red kidney beans, dry
* 1 large onion, chopped
* 1 bell pepper, chopped
* 5 ribs celery, chopped
* As much garlic as you like, minced (I like lots, 5 or 6 cloves)
* 1 large smoked ham hock for seasoning
* 1 to 1-1/2 pounds mild or hot smoked sausage or andouille, sliced
* 1/2 to 1 tsp. dried thyme leaves, crushed
* 2 bay leaves
* As many dashes Crystal hot sauce or Tabasco as you like, to taste
* Creole seasoning blend, to taste; OR,
red pepper and black pepper to taste
* Salt to taste
* Fresh Creole hot sausage or chaurice, links or patties, grilled or pan-fried, one link or patty per person (optional)

Soak the beans overnight, if possible. The next day, drain and put fresh water in the pot. (This helps reduce the, um, flatulence factor.) Bring the beans to a rolling boil. Make sure the beans are always covered by water, or they will discolor and get hard. Boil the beans for about 45 - 60 minutes, until the beans are tender but not falling apart. Drain.

While the beans are boiling, sautÃ© the Trinity (onions, celery, bell pepper) until the onions turn translucent. Add the garlic and saute for 2 more minutes, stirring occasionally. After the beans are boiled and drained, add the sautÃ©ed vegetables to the beans, then add the ham hock, smoked sausage, seasonings, and just enough water to cover.

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to a low simmer. Cook for 2 hours at least, preferably 3, until the whole thing gets nice and creamy. Adjust seasonings as you go along. Stir occasionally, making sure that it doesn't burn and/or stick to the bottom of the pot. (If the beans are old -- say, older than six months to a year -- they won't get creamy. Make sure the beans are reasonably fresh. If it's still not getting creamy, take 1 or 2 cups of beans out and mash them, then return them to the pot and stir.)

If you can ... let the beans cool, stick them in the fridge, and reheat and serve for dinner the next day. They'll taste a LOT better. When you do this, you'll need to add a little water to get them to the right consistency.

Serve generous ladles over hot white long-grain rice, with good French bread and good beer. I also love to serve grilled or broiled fresh Creole hot sausage or chaurice on the side.


To make Chaurice http://www.nolacuisine.com/2006/11/11/chaurice-sausage/
__________________


----------



## JGex

RockyGlen said:


> Our favorite is the Jambalaya....a bit spicy for the kids, but yum, yum, yum. It never even crossed my mind to look for a recipe, I just stock up on the mix when its on sale.


If you ever mnake your own, you'll never want the mix again except in a pinch....

 

2 lbs chicken breasts (cut into 2-inch pieces)
1/4 cup oil
1 cup finely chopped onions
1/2 cup chopped red bell peppers
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/2 cup chopped scallions
1 lb smoked sausage, sliced into 1/4-inch pieces
1 1/2 cups long grain rice
4 cups chicken broth
1 tablespoon chopped garlic
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1. In a large pot, cook chicken in oil over medium heat until brown, and cooked through.
2. Remove chicken from pot preserving remaining oil.
3. Add onions, bell pepper, parsley, and scallions to oil and sautÃ© until the onions are transparent (about 5-10 minutes).
4. Add sausage, rice, broth, garlic, chicken, salt, and pepper.
5. Continue cooking over medium heat until nearly all the water has absorbed into the rice (about 15-20 minutes).
6. Reduce heat to low, cover, and let simmer until rice is done.
7. Do not lift lid for at least 1 hour.
8. Remove from heat and serve.


OR with pork:

2 tbsp. olive oil
1 1/2 lb pork (1" cubes)
1 cup Chopped onion
1/2 cup Chopped green onion
2 tbsp. Chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup Finely chopped bell pepper
1/2 cup Dry white wine
1/2 tsp. Crushed dried mint
1 tbsp. Chopped garlic
1 1/2 cup Long grain rice
Salt to taste
Louisiana hot sauce or
Grnd cayenne pepper to taste
stock or water


Cooking Pork Jambalaya
1. Over medium-high heat in a large saucepan, heat the oil, brown off the pork, then remove from the pot. Add the onions, green onions, parsley, and bell pepper, and cook until the onions are brown.
2. Stirring, add the wine, mint, garlic, rice, meat, salt, hot sauce, and enough water (or stock) to cover the rice by 1/2 inch.
3. Continue cooking on medium-high heat, stirring occasionally.
4. Bring the stock to a boil and let boil until it has disappeared from the top, stir again, then lower heat.
5. Cover the pot and simmer for at least 1 hour before lifting the lid. Then check the rice for doneness, stir, cover, and let steam another 15 to 20 minutes.

"A jambalaya is a meal that we like cooking outside as well as inside.
When we cook it outside, it's usually done in a forty-quart pot. All the family and friends come over, and we pass a good time. This is a popular dish served at all social gatherings in southern Louisiana."-Justin Wilson From Justin Wilson's Homegrown Louisiana Cookin'.


----------



## JGex

p.s. dehydrated veggies work really well with Cajun recipes.


----------



## RockyGlen

Thanks! I will try that this weekend. YUM.

Next question....the best shrimp dh ever ate was supposedly cajun shrimp. All he knows is it was boiled in beer, cayenne, and some kind of creole seasoning with maybe other stuff. (Is creole and cajun related???) Does that sound familiar?

And since we are on "southern" food.....anyone have a recipe for an Adluh's seafood breading mix? I'm not sure of the name, but that is how dh pronounces it. He used it when he was a bachelor in georgia and everytime I fry fish for him I have to hear about it.


----------



## JGex

Cajun has more French Acadian roots... the Acadians were kicked out of Nova Scotia and ended up in Louisiana. Creole was primarily of African-American heritage. There was a bit of mixing going on down South... a lot of trade meant a lot of people from different origins, but those are the main influences.

Zatarain's seafood boil was what we were raised on....alwasy use way more seasoning than you think you need. And everybody has their own twist to it... add lemon halves, beer, new potatoes , corn on the cob etc, but the trick to the finest boiled shrimp is how you cook it. You only want to cook the potatoes and corn till almost done, then throw in the shrimp and boil it for about 10 minutes and then quickly cool the entire pot and then let the shrimp soak in the cooled spicy water. The longer they soak, the better they taste.

If you want authentic Cajun or Creole recipes, I highly recommend the Gumbo Pages.

Here's some boiled shrimp recipes: http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/craw-boil.html

I cook mostly from memory on stuff like gumbo and red beans, but when I need to look at a recipe, it's either the Gumbo Pages or a Justin Wilson book. He was that old Cajun fella that always said "I guar-ran-tee."

I don't know about the breading mix... always made my own with corn meal, flour, and lots of spices.... lots of garlic powder and paprika.


----------



## JGex

I kinda fibbed a little... I have also used this fish fry many times.

:baby04:


----------



## CajunSunshine

As a seventh-generation New Orleanian, I'd like to share with you my family's favorite Creole Style Red Beans and Rice recipe.


(This recipe is taken from 'Part Three' in a trilogy posting in my blog.)

Part Two is "Wash Day on the Bayou" , posted on July 30, 2007. 

Part One is "Red Beans and Rice, Old Time Creole Style: A Story and a Recipe" , posted on July 26, 2007. 



If you are not from South Louisiana, there are a few important things you need to know about preparing Red Beans and Rice...

The beans...

Although my family (and everyone else I knew back in the day) always used red kidney beans, I've heard that some people prefer small red beans. If you can't get either kind, Pinto beans and Great Northern beans are suitable substitutes.

When shopping for red kidney beans, try to pick the lightest colored beans for best flavor and creamiest texture. The darker the beans, the older and tougher they are.

Red kidney beans can take less than two hours to cook, or as in the old Wash Days, up to eight hours. For hurry-ups, I will include a thirty-minute recipe using canned beans.


The meat...

A variety of meats may be used, in any combination, or singly, according to personal preference. The meat may be cooked with the beans (ham hocks, pickled pork, a meaty hambone, and/or sausage), or it may be cooked separately and served on the side (sausage or pork chops).

I like to flavor my beans with about a pound of good quality smoked sausage, cut into two inch sections. On special occasions, I also prepare a side order of pork chops that have been dusted with a good Cajun or Creole seasoning blend, and fried in a small amount of bacon drippings.

Regional meats such as Andouille sausage or "Pickle Meat" adds a special home-style flavor to Red Beans and Rice. A good substitute for Andouille sausage is a high quality Kielbasa sausage, which is a wonderful Polish creation that is found in nearly every grocery store.

In the old days, when this dish was a six to eight hour affair, a meaty hambone from Sunday's dinner was broken and added to the pot to allow the marrow to be released during long cooking. A combination of the marrow and the effects of hours of cooking gave the beans a special creaminess. A dollop or two of butter stirred into the pot in the last minutes of cooking is a fine substitute for marrow.


The "trinity" and the "pope"...

In the old days, almost everyone in south Lousiana was Catholic. The faith permeated everything, even food.

In a south Louisiana kitchen, the trinity is a combination of three essential ingredients that form some of the basic flavors for many dishes, including Red Beans and Rice. Onions, celery and bell pepper are referred to as the "holy trinity". Garlic is referred to as the "pope" because the shape of a pod of garlic resembles the shape of the pope's miter...ok, his holy hat.

The trinity for this dish is sauteed, or gently cooked, in butter or bacon drippings until wilted. Then all the other ingredients are added.


The rice...

Hot fluffy rice is served in the center of the plate, and the creamy beans are spooned all around the hill of rice. If cooked separately, the sausage or pork chops are placed to the side, on top of the beans.

For a special touch, a small sprig of parsley atop the hot mound of rice, or a garnish of minced green onion sprinkled over the beans, is nice.


The recipe...


PureCajunSunshine's Red Beans and Rice

1 pound dried red kidney beans
1 medium-large onion, chopped
2 ribs celery, chopped
1 small or half a large bell pepper, chopped
1 or 2 tablespoons finely minced fresh garlic
1 bunch of green onions, chopped from the bulb to the tip (about 2 cups)
1 or 2 generous dollop of butter
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley, or 1 heaping tablespoon dry parsley
1 pinch of thyme (what you can pick up between your thumb and index finger)
2 large bay leaves or 3 small ones
your favorite Louisiana hot sauce to taste
your choice of meat (see above commentary)
salt (add only after the beans begin to soften), or a good Cajun or Creole seasoning blend, to taste. See below for recipes for Creole Seasoning blends.


Clean the beans of garden rejects, gravel, dirt and anything else that doesn't belong there. Rinse until the water comes clear. Soak in water overnight. In the morning, drain water from the beans.

If you forgot to soak the beans, all is not lost. Put the beans in a large, heavy pot with enough water to cover them. Slowly bring to a boil. Boil for a few minutes. Turn off heat. Let soak for an hour or two. Do not drain the liquid from the semi-cooked beans.

Chop the onions, celery and bell peppers into approximately 1/4" pieces. Chop the garlic fine. Saute the vegetables (cook over medium-low heat in a small amount of bacon drippings) until they are wilted and softened a bit, stirring frequently to prevent browning. Stir in half the green onions. Stir until wilted. Remove from pan, and set aside.

Add a small amount of bacon drippings to the pan, and fry sausage (or pork chops, etc.) until cooked. Remove meat, drain excess grease. Return sausage to the pot, add beans, and sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic. Add enough water to cover beans about two or three inches. Bring to a boil, and allow to cook over medium high heat for about a half hour, stirring occasionally. Lower the heat to a gentle boil, add the bay leaves and thyme. Stir well, cover and cook for another hour, or longer if the beans are old. Stir occasionally to prevent scorching. The use of a heavy pot also helps in this regard. Add a little water as needed to keep the beans from cooking dry.

After the beans begin to soften, smash some of them against the side of the pot to "cream" about a third of the beans. This gives the dish a wonderful creamy smoothness that glorifies hot fluffy rice!

Add salt, parsley, and hot sauce to taste. Continue to cook a few minutes more, stirring frequently until the new flavors are well blended, and it is thickened enough to honor the rice with a rich and creamy bath.

Just before serving, stir the remaining cup of chopped green onions into the pot.

Serve with hot fluffy rice, with pork chops on the side. A fresh green salad and garlic bread are nice accompaniments to complete this culinary delight!

Ãa c'est bon! (that's good!)


PureCajunSunshine's Thirty Minute Red Beans and Rice Recipe

In place of the beans in the above recipe, use five or six cans (15 1/2 oz. each) of red kidney beans. I like to use a combination of both light and dark red kidney beans. If you can get it, use one of these brands: "Blue Runner", or "Van Camp's Creole Red Beans". Dump the entire contents of two of the cans into a blender, and whiz it up good. Set aside.

For quicker cooking, use a good quality precooked smoked sausage. Brands such as Healthy Choice or Hillshire's are good.

After the onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic have been sauteed, and the meat has been fried, and excess grease drained off, add all the canned beans (liquid included) to the pot, including the blender creamed ones. Add only enough water to keep the beans from cooking dry. Add seasonings and cook over medium high heat for 15 minutes or so, stirring frequently until flavors are well blended. Stir in chopped green onions just before serving.



This may be reprinted by you for noncommercial use, if the following credit is given:

This recipe is an excerpt from Mrs. Tightwad's Handbook #4 HOW TO COOK AND LIVE LIKE A REAL CAJUN: Jazz Up Your Kitchen Without Setting Your Mouth On Fire. For more information, see the left sidebar on this site: http://purecajunsunshine.blogspot.com/



Make your own South Louisiana seasoning blends! Here are a couple of good recipes. These versions are not as complex as the (top secret) commercial versions, but they're darned close:


From Emeril Lagasse:

Emeril's Bayou Blast

2 1/2 T. paprika
2 T salt
2 T garlic powder
1 T onion powder
1 T black pepper
1 T cayenne pepper powder
1 T oregano, dried and crumbled fine
1 T thyme, dried and crumbled fine

Combine all ingredients, mix well. Pour into a clean salt shaker.
Use on just about anything. Sprinkle generously before cooking.


This recipe is from Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook:

Tony Chachere's All-Purpose Creole Seasoning

1 box (26-oz) Morton's free flowing salt
1 box (1 1/2 oz) ground black pepper
1 bottle (2-oz) ground red pepper
1 bottle (1-oz)pure garlic powder
1 bottle (1-oz) chili powder
1 carton (1-oz) Monosodium glutamate (Accent)

Mix well and use like salt. When it's salty enough, it's "seasoned to perfection". Use generously on everything.

Tips: To season seafood use half of the above mixture and add:

1 tsp powdered thyme
1 tsp bay leaf
1 tsp sweet basil


----------



## CJ

Oooh yum! I'm saving all those, thanks for sharing!


----------



## danoon

sparkysarah said:


> My husband and I are absolutely addicted to Zatarain's red beans and rice. I have purchased and started storing the red beans and rice part. Did anyone else love this and then start making their own? I really want it to taste as good as Zatarain's, that same flavor. I would love to get rid of the preservatives, etc. and make our own.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SARAH


Love Red Beans and Rice... just for the record, Mahatma brand is better but is harder to find.


----------



## whitewolf

Thanks MarleneS, JGex, and Cajun Sunshine for recipes. My printer is printing them out as we speak.

Whitewolf


----------



## Aintlifegrand

HaloHead said:


> We like it too, but our favorite is the Hoppin' John mix with peas. It's getting hard to find here. I wished I'd stocked it in my prep pantry.



That's pretty easy to make from just having dried Blackeye peas, rice, seasonings ( I also add Jalapenos to mine)...No need for a mix.


----------



## JGex

CajunSunshine said:


> The rice...
> 
> Hot fluffy rice is served in the center of the plate, and the creamy beans are spooned all around the hill of rice. If cooked separately, the sausage or pork chops are placed to the side, on top of the beans.
> 
> For a special touch, a small sprig of parsley atop the hot mound of rice, or a garnish of minced green onion sprinkled over the beans, is nice.



Yes, yes, yes.... this is how I serve them as well. If at all possible, we always bough Camellia brand beans.... they were the best!

I'm going to have to cook a ham this weekend so I can have a bone for beans next week. This thread has me hankerin' for a big ol' bowl of red beans.


----------



## Wildwood

Thanks so much for the recipes.

We love the Zatarains version too but I do feel guilty about all the preservatives. To me the Zatarains is very close to Popeye's red bean and rice which I loved so much but couldn't get when I moved back to Arkansas. Wouldn't you know after years of pining for some Popeye's, I finally found myself back in Mississippi for a visit a few years ago and couldn't wait to get some. I did and promptly had a serious allergic reaction to them. To add insult to injury, they went and put a Popeye's in not too far from me so every time I go to the city I drool as I drive by :Bawling: . Zatarains does not bother me at all thankfully.


----------



## unregistered29228

We love beans and rice too! We often have a cook out over the fire in cast iron over the weekend, enough to enjoy all week. We make it from scratch, and it tastes as good as any boxed mix (although I do love Zatarain's!). I'm going to incorporate Cajun Sunshine's recipe into what I fix. Thanks!


----------



## keith20mm

Following on the RB&R, I'll add our fixup:

In a 8-quart electric pressure cooker, put 1lb red beans and cover with 5 quarts water, plus add in 1/2 cup white vinegar
Close lid/seal for pressure cook, and set timer for 40 minutes. Start pressure cook.
At end, allow pressure to drop, then exhaust. Dump contents through screen colander to drain water.
Return beans to pressure cooker pot. 
Add pre-cooked (blackened seared edges) Hillshire Farms Beef Smoked sausage, diagonally sliced, then halved. The pre-cook renders grease out of the sausage. I use 1/2 the large package of that sausage, and freeze the rest for the next batch.
Into the pressure cooker pot, add 6 cups water, one package Family Size Zatarains's Red Beans and Rice mix (or your similar selection from the fine recipes listed above), 2 heaping tablespoons minced garlic, 2T cumin, 2T chili powder, 2T mustard powder, 3t thyme, 2T onion powder, 2T garlic powder (yes), 1/2t cayenne pepper (omit if you're not into heat).
Stir this well, it should look quite watery, but the water will be taken up by the beans and rice. The first cook beans will be about 1/4 broken in two, and not crunchy in the least.

Close pressure cooker, seal lid, set for pressure cook, and set timer for 20 minutes, turn on cooker.

When cycle is complete, allow pressure to drop until unseal, then open lid to inspect. Stir contents to verify thickness, add water if necessary. Now add in 3T minced fresh cilantro and check taste.

If contents too watery, either leave in cooker on warm setting, lid open, for 20 minutes, or just shut it down, cool to room temperature, put into a side bowl, and allow water to be taken up by rice and beans. It will definitely thicken.

You may need to add up to 1T salt, considering that the first run of beans was cooked without any salt, and those beans will take up some of the seasoning mix's salt, and other seasonings.

Now, this is pretty much tried and true, here, we do this mix often, probably once a month, if not more often. We're pretty much into highly seasoned foods. Being a Louisiana boy, I'm certainly not put off by seasonings.

If you disagree with what I've written here, I'd certainly like to read what you think... heck, if you agree, then I'd like to read about that, too. Some may think this mess is way too under-seasoned for their likes.

I always use Tobasco brand on my RB&B, some think it's too much...


----------



## Wolf mom

https://heartilyhomemade.wordpress.com/2014/10/03/copycat-zatarains-red-beans-and-rice-recipe/


----------



## Allen W

CajunSunshine said:


> As a seventh-generation New Orleanian, I'd like to share with you my family's favorite Creole Style Red Beans and Rice recipe.
> 
> 
> (This recipe is taken from 'Part Three' in a trilogy posting in my blog.)
> 
> Part Two is "Wash Day on the Bayou" , posted on July 30, 2007.
> 
> Part One is "Red Beans and Rice, Old Time Creole Style: A Story and a Recipe" , posted on July 26, 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not from South Louisiana, there are a few important things you need to know about preparing Red Beans and Rice...
> 
> The beans...
> 
> Although my family (and everyone else I knew back in the day) always used red kidney beans, I've heard that some people prefer small red beans. If you can't get either kind, Pinto beans and Great Northern beans are suitable substitutes.
> 
> When shopping for red kidney beans, try to pick the lightest colored beans for best flavor and creamiest texture. The darker the beans, the older and tougher they are.
> 
> Red kidney beans can take less than two hours to cook, or as in the old Wash Days, up to eight hours. For hurry-ups, I will include a thirty-minute recipe using canned beans.
> 
> 
> The meat...
> 
> A variety of meats may be used, in any combination, or singly, according to personal preference. The meat may be cooked with the beans (ham hocks, pickled pork, a meaty hambone, and/or sausage), or it may be cooked separately and served on the side (sausage or pork chops).
> 
> I like to flavor my beans with about a pound of good quality smoked sausage, cut into two inch sections. On special occasions, I also prepare a side order of pork chops that have been dusted with a good Cajun or Creole seasoning blend, and fried in a small amount of bacon drippings.
> 
> Regional meats such as Andouille sausage or "Pickle Meat" adds a special home-style flavor to Red Beans and Rice. A good substitute for Andouille sausage is a high quality Kielbasa sausage, which is a wonderful Polish creation that is found in nearly every grocery store.
> 
> In the old days, when this dish was a six to eight hour affair, a meaty hambone from Sunday's dinner was broken and added to the pot to allow the marrow to be released during long cooking. A combination of the marrow and the effects of hours of cooking gave the beans a special creaminess. A dollop or two of butter stirred into the pot in the last minutes of cooking is a fine substitute for marrow.
> 
> 
> The "trinity" and the "pope"...
> 
> In the old days, almost everyone in south Lousiana was Catholic. The faith permeated everything, even food.
> 
> In a south Louisiana kitchen, the trinity is a combination of three essential ingredients that form some of the basic flavors for many dishes, including Red Beans and Rice. Onions, celery and bell pepper are referred to as the "holy trinity". Garlic is referred to as the "pope" because the shape of a pod of garlic resembles the shape of the pope's miter...ok, his holy hat.
> 
> The trinity for this dish is sauteed, or gently cooked, in butter or bacon drippings until wilted. Then all the other ingredients are added.
> 
> 
> The rice...
> 
> Hot fluffy rice is served in the center of the plate, and the creamy beans are spooned all around the hill of rice. If cooked separately, the sausage or pork chops are placed to the side, on top of the beans.
> 
> For a special touch, a small sprig of parsley atop the hot mound of rice, or a garnish of minced green onion sprinkled over the beans, is nice.
> 
> 
> The recipe...
> 
> 
> PureCajunSunshine's Red Beans and Rice
> 
> 1 pound dried red kidney beans
> 1 medium-large onion, chopped
> 2 ribs celery, chopped
> 1 small or half a large bell pepper, chopped
> 1 or 2 tablespoons finely minced fresh garlic
> 1 bunch of green onions, chopped from the bulb to the tip (about 2 cups)
> 1 or 2 generous dollop of butter
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley, or 1 heaping tablespoon dry parsley
> 1 pinch of thyme (what you can pick up between your thumb and index finger)
> 2 large bay leaves or 3 small ones
> your favorite Louisiana hot sauce to taste
> your choice of meat (see above commentary)
> salt (add only after the beans begin to soften), or a good Cajun or Creole seasoning blend, to taste. See below for recipes for Creole Seasoning blends.
> 
> 
> Clean the beans of garden rejects, gravel, dirt and anything else that doesn't belong there. Rinse until the water comes clear. Soak in water overnight. In the morning, drain water from the beans.
> 
> If you forgot to soak the beans, all is not lost. Put the beans in a large, heavy pot with enough water to cover them. Slowly bring to a boil. Boil for a few minutes. Turn off heat. Let soak for an hour or two. Do not drain the liquid from the semi-cooked beans.
> 
> Chop the onions, celery and bell peppers into approximately 1/4" pieces. Chop the garlic fine. Saute the vegetables (cook over medium-low heat in a small amount of bacon drippings) until they are wilted and softened a bit, stirring frequently to prevent browning. Stir in half the green onions. Stir until wilted. Remove from pan, and set aside.
> 
> Add a small amount of bacon drippings to the pan, and fry sausage (or pork chops, etc.) until cooked. Remove meat, drain excess grease. Return sausage to the pot, add beans, and sauteed onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic. Add enough water to cover beans about two or three inches. Bring to a boil, and allow to cook over medium high heat for about a half hour, stirring occasionally. Lower the heat to a gentle boil, add the bay leaves and thyme. Stir well, cover and cook for another hour, or longer if the beans are old. Stir occasionally to prevent scorching. The use of a heavy pot also helps in this regard. Add a little water as needed to keep the beans from cooking dry.
> 
> After the beans begin to soften, smash some of them against the side of the pot to "cream" about a third of the beans. This gives the dish a wonderful creamy smoothness that glorifies hot fluffy rice!
> 
> Add salt, parsley, and hot sauce to taste. Continue to cook a few minutes more, stirring frequently until the new flavors are well blended, and it is thickened enough to honor the rice with a rich and creamy bath.
> 
> Just before serving, stir the remaining cup of chopped green onions into the pot.
> 
> Serve with hot fluffy rice, with pork chops on the side. A fresh green salad and garlic bread are nice accompaniments to complete this culinary delight!
> 
> Ãa c'est bon! (that's good!)
> 
> 
> PureCajunSunshine's Thirty Minute Red Beans and Rice Recipe
> 
> In place of the beans in the above recipe, use five or six cans (15 1/2 oz. each) of red kidney beans. I like to use a combination of both light and dark red kidney beans. If you can get it, use one of these brands: "Blue Runner", or "Van Camp's Creole Red Beans". Dump the entire contents of two of the cans into a blender, and whiz it up good. Set aside.
> 
> For quicker cooking, use a good quality precooked smoked sausage. Brands such as Healthy Choice or Hillshire's are good.
> 
> After the onions, celery, bell pepper and garlic have been sauteed, and the meat has been fried, and excess grease drained off, add all the canned beans (liquid included) to the pot, including the blender creamed ones. Add only enough water to keep the beans from cooking dry. Add seasonings and cook over medium high heat for 15 minutes or so, stirring frequently until flavors are well blended. Stir in chopped green onions just before serving.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be reprinted by you for noncommercial use, if the following credit is given:
> 
> This recipe is an excerpt from Mrs. Tightwad's Handbook #4 HOW TO COOK AND LIVE LIKE A REAL CAJUN: Jazz Up Your Kitchen Without Setting Your Mouth On Fire. For more information, see the left sidebar on this site: http://purecajunsunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Make your own South Louisiana seasoning blends! Here are a couple of good recipes. These versions are not as complex as the (top secret) commercial versions, but they're darned close:
> 
> 
> From Emeril Lagasse:
> 
> Emeril's Bayou Blast
> 
> 2 1/2 T. paprika
> 2 T salt
> 2 T garlic powder
> 1 T onion powder
> 1 T black pepper
> 1 T cayenne pepper powder
> 1 T oregano, dried and crumbled fine
> 1 T thyme, dried and crumbled fine
> 
> Combine all ingredients, mix well. Pour into a clean salt shaker.
> Use on just about anything. Sprinkle generously before cooking.
> 
> 
> This recipe is from Tony Chachere's Cajun Country Cookbook:
> 
> Tony Chachere's All-Purpose Creole Seasoning
> 
> 1 box (26-oz) Morton's free flowing salt
> 1 box (1 1/2 oz) ground black pepper
> 1 bottle (2-oz) ground red pepper
> 1 bottle (1-oz)pure garlic powder
> 1 bottle (1-oz) chili powder
> 1 carton (1-oz) Monosodium glutamate (Accent)
> 
> Mix well and use like salt. When it's salty enough, it's "seasoned to perfection". Use generously on everything.
> 
> Tips: To season seafood use half of the above mixture and add:
> 
> 1 tsp powdered thyme
> 1 tsp bay leaf
> 1 tsp sweet basil


I've been told the small red beans used are Chinese Reds and Red Ripper cow peas or other red cow peas.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Camellia brand of kidney beans is also traditionally used in many New Orleans kitchens.

I have never seen cow peas used in the Red Beans and Rice recipe. (Maybe I just have not gotten around much?) Truth be told...I have cooked all kinds of beans with my recipe, and never met a bean that did not perform well in it. They are all good!


.


----------



## sweetbabyjane

Hey CajunSunshine, I tried your Red Beans and Rice recipe on Saturday and it was very good. Used the left overs to make Chili with on Sunday, and it was tasty as well. Thanks for sharing your recipe and the fascinating history! (I printed out everyone's recipes....)

SBJ


----------



## AngelaBmomtoo3

Copycat Zatarain’s Red Beans and Rice

heartilyhomemade.wordpress.com

Tracie






















Ingredients

Flour – 1 Tbs
Barley flour or any other non-wheat flour (I couldn’t find barley flour in the store so I used garbanzo bean) – 1 tsp
Salt – 1/2 tsp
Onion powder – 1 tsp
Garlic powder – 1 tsp
Cajun seasoning – 1 1/2 Tbs
Cornstarch – 1/2 tsp
Parboiled rice – 1/2 cup
Quick cooking red beans – 1/2 cup
Dehydrated bell peppers – 1 1/2 tsp
Minced onion – 1 Tbs
Steps
Directions at heartilyhomemade.wordpress.com
Never lose a recipe again, not even if the original website goes away! Use the Copy Me That button to create your own complete copy of any recipe that you find online. Learn more! It's free!

policy | email us


----------



## AngelaBmomtoo3

AngelaBmomtoo3 said:


> Copycat Zatarain’s Red Beans and Rice
> 
> heartilyhomemade.wordpress.com This is what i found and looks exactly the same we are addicted too the red beans and rice too!!! Lol
> 
> Tracie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Flour – 1 Tbs
> Barley flour or any other non-wheat flour (I couldn’t find barley flour in the store so I used garbanzo bean) – 1 tsp
> Salt – 1/2 tsp
> Onion powder – 1 tsp
> Garlic powder – 1 tsp
> Cajun seasoning – 1 1/2 Tbs
> Cornstarch – 1/2 tsp
> Parboiled rice – 1/2 cup
> Quick cooking red beans – 1/2 cup
> Dehydrated bell peppers – 1 1/2 tsp
> Minced onion – 1 Tbs
> Steps
> Directions at heartilyhomemade.wordpress.com
> Never lose a recipe again, not even if the original website goes away! Use the Copy Me That button to create your own complete copy of any recipe that you find online. Learn more! It's free!
> 
> policy | email us


----------

